# Top-Dwelling Fish Suggestions



## Cody

I have noticed that I have have no fish who will spend very much time at the surface, which makes my 30G tank look very bare sometimes. I want to add a Top-Dwelling fish. It would be best for it to be be ok alone, and not get too large (like 4-5" max).

Tank Set-up (30G):
-2 Kribs
-5 Red Wag Platies
-1 Clown Pleco
-1 RTBS
-1 Female Betta, who will most likely be rehomed.

Have live plants that extend up and out from the surface.

Params:
0 Ammonia
0 'trites
'trates never exceed 15ppm, if not 10ppm.
pH stays around 6.8
Water Hardess is generally pretty neutral.

I was looking at ABF's, as my LFS has a new stock of them. Could that be a possibility? I am open to all suggestions.


----------



## bf2king

ok i think an AFB would be a bad sujestion with ur platies but im not sure how they repond with anything smaller then them. Though mine is in a tank that has 3 feeder mollies that have lived for a week in there cause they are to big for all my preditors so far. the only fish i think in my tank that could eat one is my 4 inch AFB but i even see them (and some fry that were in there very shortly before being eaten) hanging out with my AFB.

I dont think i helped at all


----------



## herefishy

Very few fish are actually "topwater fish". That term is a generality to explain which fish swim where. Imagine lines placed horizontally in your tank defining botom, mid-water , and topwater. Topwater fishes are the ones in the upper 1/3 of the tank. So, like many other terms in the hobby, we are misled into thinking something that isn't.

ABF's, hatchetfish, and arowannas are fish that come to mind when thinking of fish that prefer the most upper reaches of the tank. All are notorious jumpers, so attention must be given to alleviate that problem. Hatchet fish would probably be the fish most likely to fill the bill in your in your scenario. Some killifish would also be a nominee, if you can find them.


----------



## Cody

bf2king said:


> ok i think an AFB would be a bad sujestion with ur platies but im not sure how they repond with anything smaller then them. Though mine is in a tank that has 3 feeder mollies that have lived for a week in there cause they are to big for all my preditors so far. the only fish i think in my tank that could eat one is my 4 inch AFB but i even see them (and some fry that were in there very shortly before being eaten) hanging out with my AFB.
> 
> I dont think i helped at all


Thats good to know. I wouldn't mind if some fry were eaten every now and then, but adult platies are a different story.

My platies are a pretty good size, though. My newest ones are around 2", with my older ones being 2.5-3". I know ABF's have huge mouths.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Holly

Killifish huh? I found a bunch of eggs on aquabid for what I thought was a good price.


----------



## herefishy

Beware the killifish eggs on ebay and aquabid. Many, in fact most, are eggs of annual killifish. Very short lived. Spawn and die for the most part.

Few know that the flag fish is a native killie.


----------



## iamntbatman

Golden wonder killies spend most of their time up top. Hatchets also stay up top for the most part but must be kept in groups of at least six. I think an ABF would be a cool idea...maybe temporarily rehome the platies and drop in a similar-sized feeder fish to see what the ABF does? I've never owned one but from what I've read, some will eat anything that will fit in their mouths while others won't harm a fly (well they probably would harm a fly, but not a platy).


----------



## Cody

iamntbatman said:


> Golden wonder killies spend most of their time up top. Hatchets also stay up top for the most part but must be kept in groups of at least six. I think an ABF would be a cool idea...maybe temporarily rehome the platies and drop in a similar-sized feeder fish to see what the ABF does? I've never owned one but from what I've read, some will eat anything that will fit in their mouths while others won't harm a fly (well they probably would harm a fly, but not a platy).


I was orginally going to get some Hatchets, but I know I can't fit that many in my tank.

I dont mind giving an ABF flies or crickets every now and then. The killies are an interesting choice too...


----------



## okiemavis

Beware of killies, many can be rather aggressive. Also, many need lower water temps and other such things. Just research like crazy because there are many different killies with many very different needs.


----------



## Cody

All right.

I was looking for info at both ABF's and Killies, and I found this page on ABF's: http://www.wetpetz.com/afbutterflyfish.htm
It says platies can be kep with ABF's (near bottom of the page). But, the thing, that is the only page that says anything about platies being with ABF's. I look into more research.


----------



## tophat665

What about a pearl gourami. They spend most of their time topwater


----------



## Cody

tophat665 said:


> What about a pearl gourami. They spend most of their time topwater


I was thinking of some sort of Gourami as well. But, the LFS's around me usually only carry Dwarfs (which I like anyways). I will have to look around for some next time I go.


----------



## bf2king

ok i feel my post was a bit vague earlier.

From what i have seen with my AFB and the inch and a half feeders in my tank (the fact that they still live) i would guess it would be fine with adult platies. Considering my 4 inch afb is the thing in the tank with the largest mouth right not and the adult feeder guppies/mollies are still alive and i belive my afb is full grown my guess is that u would be pretty safe with platie/afb mixed in a tank. but i keep mine well fed i actually got it to eat ghost shrimp insted of dropping insects in.i just keep a plant (fake) thats is some what dense that floats in the top of my tank the ghost shrimp seem to enjoy hiding there and the afb doesnt have to work to hard for a meal as well as getting the plant to hide in itself.


----------

